# Beverley Rally - Autumn 2005



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Details have now been posted for the Beverley Rally in September - see 'MHF Rally Info'


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Details have now been posted for the Beverley Rally in September - see 'MHF Rally Info'


Hi

We will be there,

And its our wedding anniversary.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian & Jacqui

we will be there......................

Paul


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Count on our support


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guy's

Great to see an early response.

Motorhomer, we'll have to see if the horses can do us a 'turn' for the big day :wink: 

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

But I'm not sitting by the door this time!! :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It's my rally you'll sit where I tell you!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

In that case I will speak with the Boss.....Is Jacqui there btw?  

Mandy


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Yes she's here, curled up in a chair. Like the Dormouse she is.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian & Jacqui.

We will be there all being well.

Chris & Pearl


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi storeman, be nice to see you both again, hope everything goes well.

Ian & Jacqui


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ian & jacqui,
Thanks I should be able to drive 6 weeks after the opp so should be back on the road by late august.

Chris & Pearl


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody

sorry I can't get there on the 23rd I will be at a rally in Filey. But I will be there running the Autotrail owners club rally 2 weekends before. I wish you all well for the rally , I only live 15 mins away from Willow lodge so I know you will have a great time there. If you would like any info on the area let me know.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:? Sorry we will not (won't) be attending. We are off to Holland, Germany, France and Spain for 6 months. 8)


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

JohnSandyWhite & RainDancer, maybe another time, while ever they are popular I'll try to keep them going Spring & Autumn, keep checking back  

Ian


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just a quick update for all those attending this Rally.

Please, do not arrive before 14.00hrs on the Friday. We have now decided to work in the morning so will not be there to setup before 14.00hrs.

Thankyou for you cooperation.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello


We are coming to this rally 23rd September. Is there a map of directions somewhere please. I thought there was but I cant find it. We will be coming via the Humber bridge.

Thanks


Motorhomer


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry missed this post, I'd already answered the PM, if anybody else needs directions please mail me.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

............... Just to add there's plenty of space left on this rally, I'll be on the road from tomorrow so just turn up at Beverley (I've lost my mobile connection for now - long story).


----------

